# Is "bugging out" really the smart thing to do?



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

I have been involved in the prepping world for only a little over a year now. I am new to a lot of things and still have much to learn. One thing I have heard often is the term "bugging out". I take that to mean if a SHTF event happens, you would pack up what you can and head to the "hills". Or at least that's what I hear or see people often say. "I am going to bug out to the hills".

I know there would be reasons to need to pick up and leave home base but it seems to me that the smart thing to do would be to stay put if possible. Stay where you are familiar, where you have all your preps. I keep thinking, if everyone is going to "head to the hills"...then everyone will be in the hills. I am just wondering why (other than the obvious, bomb going off near you or something of the like) so many think they are going to pack a bag and go live off the land if so many others have the same thought?

For me, I feel like I would stay low and quiet for as long as possible. Try to set myself up where I am to get through a long term event. That is my goal anyways, baby steps LOL. Just looking for thoughts from experienced preppers on the legitimacy of bugging out unless absolutely forced to.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good plan @GreenLilly. Having prepared and being in a place that is survival ready would be a first choice for most of us. Second is having a prepared place to bug out to.  In the case of something like a nuclear reactor melt down staying or going may not be a choice. Running to the hills and surviving as Rambo is not a good plan. 

Have your basics covered. Water, food, shelter, medical, defense, communications. Plans for small or large group, leadership, rules, punishments


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Green Lilly said:


> I have been involved in the prepping world for only a little over a year now. I am new to a lot of things and still have much to learn. One thing I have heard often is the term "bugging out". I take that to mean if a SHTF event happens, you would pack up what you can and head to the "hills". Or at least that's what I hear or see people often say. "I am going to bug out to the hills".
> 
> I know there would be reasons to need to pick up and leave home base but it seems to me that the smart thing to do would be to stay put if possible. Stay where you are familiar, where you have all your preps. I keep thinking, if everyone is going to "head to the hills"...then everyone will be in the hills. I am just wondering why (other than the obvious, bomb going off near you or something of the like) so many think they are going to pack a bag and go live off the land if so many others have the same thought?
> 
> For me, I feel like I would stay low and quiet for as long as possible. Try to set myself up where I am to get through a long term event. That is my goal anyways, baby steps LOL. Just looking for thoughts from experienced preppers on the legitimacy of bugging out unless absolutely forced to.


Smart girl, foremost a bug-out is the last resort. keep reading and studying and following those that you may think are advanced preppers.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

Right now we live in a neighborhood. Small 3/4 acre lots. We are getting the house ready for the market and looking for something that has a few acres that is a little more off the beaten path. In the meantime I have tried to set us up with food, water, first aid to get us through 3 months. My next goal I am working towards is 6 months. I probably live in one of the worst areas in the country, too close to DC for my liking, but I have to stay because of work. Even living where I do I think I would have a much better shot at surviving if I could stay put. I see so many say they are going to live off the land that have no experience doing so. Seems Hollywood has romanticized bugging out to an empty farm just waiting for you to come in and set up shop. I really doubt that would be the reality but I think too many folks are thinking that's how it will be.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

GL is 100% correct IMHO. :vs_clap:Wish more people had half as much common sense.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I agree in general. My plan is to stay put. Getting caught on the road, and running out of gas because the road is jammed, makes no sense to me. 
I have saved my old big, flat screen TV, an old computer, a DVR, DVD player and VCR to toss out into the front yard to make it look as if my house 
has already been looted. I have a decent supply of sand bags and with the desert next to me, I can fill them quickly and will place them inside the 
house near windows and doors to take shelter behind if I need to defend my house. Ina addition, I have printed up signs to place at the entrance 
(only 1) of my little neighborhood to hopefully redirect people away from the neighborhood. But if I have to, I will evacutate.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

another name for people that bug out without having a prepared BOL >>>>> sheeple refugees and soon to be FEMA camp inmates ....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

C'mon Man! You ain't no fun damnit!

We regulars here at the PrepperForums actually ENJOY it when some newbie comes in with his/her/its plans to Bug Out to the Woods and live off the land!

However...Your common sense done screwed up my whole afternoon I'll have you know! :vs_mad:



Green Lilly said:


> I have been involved in the prepping world for only a little over a year now. I am new to a lot of things and still have much to learn. One thing I have heard often is the term "bugging out". I take that to mean if a SHTF event happens, you would pack up what you can and head to the "hills". Or at least that's what I hear or see people often say. "I am going to bug out to the hills".
> 
> I know there would be reasons to need to pick up and leave home base but it seems to me that the smart thing to do would be to stay put if possible. Stay where you are familiar, where you have all your preps. I keep thinking, if everyone is going to "head to the hills"...then everyone will be in the hills. I am just wondering why (other than the obvious, bomb going off near you or something of the like) so many think they are going to pack a bag and go live off the land if so many others have the same thought?
> 
> For me, I feel like I would stay low and quiet for as long as possible. Try to set myself up where I am to get through a long term event. That is my goal anyways, baby steps LOL. Just looking for thoughts from experienced preppers on the legitimacy of bugging out unless absolutely forced to.


----------



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

paraquack said:


> I agree in general. My plan is to stay put. Getting caught on the road, and running out of gas because the road is jammed, makes no sense to me.
> I have saved my old big, flat screen TV, an old computer, a DVR, DVD player and VCR to toss out into the front yard to make it look as if my house
> has already been looted. I have a decent supply of sand bags and with the desert next to me, I can fill them quickly and will place them inside the
> house near windows and doors to take shelter behind if I need to defend my house. Ina addition, I have printed up signs to place at the entrance
> ...


I love the idea of the signs! See this is why I come here. I never would have thought to do something like that but you can bet I will be making some signs for the stash this weekend! Thanks for the idea Paraquack!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> C'mon Man! You ain't no fun damnit!
> 
> We regulars here at the PrepperForums actually ENJOY it when some newbie comes in with his/her/its plans to Bug Out to the Woods and live off the land!
> 
> However...Your common sense done screwed up my whole afternoon I'll have you know! :vs_mad:


Okay, let me help.

When the crap hits the fan, I plan on grabbing a bottle of water, my handgun, my multi-tool and two months supply of antihistamines and hitting the woods. I'll look for the first farm that has rows of pikes around it. I know that family will take me in. Being good country folk, they probably won't even confiscate my handgun or multi-tool.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Feigning epidemic is always a good stratagy.


----------



## Donkey (Mar 18, 2019)

Doesn't really work unless your able to maintainthe property and keep it going. Growing food isnt done at random. The worst thing to do is just head out to cabin and die because you left where your supplies are.


Dont bug out but have a temp fall back to let them pass through. Go back to the main property.

Pure fantasy that people wrote in books about it.


----------



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

Slippy said:


> C'mon Man! You ain't no fun damnit!
> 
> We regulars here at the PrepperForums actually ENJOY it when some newbie comes in with his/her/its plans to Bug Out to the Woods and live off the land!
> 
> However...Your common sense done screwed up my whole afternoon I'll have you know! :vs_mad:


Sorry Slippy. First of all, I love how you include his, her and its...how very forward thinking of you! LOL.

I certainly don't want to ruin your afternoon though so if it will make you feel better I can go start a thread about how anyone that doesn't go straight to the FEMA camp and turn in their guns for food during SHTF is an idiot?


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Treat your assessment critically, most mistakes are made when it comes to being planted in one spot or to bugout come from being emotional during the crisis.

I plan to stay put along with bugging out if need be. Remember, all plans go to crap during a crisis so reassessment is ongoing.

Planning is no guarantee, it only gives you options others do not have.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Green Lilly said:


> Right now we live in a neighborhood. Small 3/4 acre lots. We are getting the house ready for the market and looking for something that has a few acres that is a little more off the beaten path. In the meantime I have tried to set us up with food, water, first aid to get us through 3 months. My next goal I am working towards is 6 months. I probably live in one of the worst areas in the country, too close to DC for my liking, but I have to stay because of work. Even living where I do I think I would have a much better shot at surviving if I could stay put. I see so many say they are going to live off the land that have no experience doing so. Seems Hollywood has romanticized bugging out to an empty farm just waiting for you to come in and set up shop. I really doubt that would be the reality but I think too many folks are thinking that's how it will be.


Having experienced Washington DC traffic I would recommend that when you make a plan for a bug-out to stay off the main roads. Anything less traveled on a daily basis.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Green Lilly said:


> I love the idea of the signs! See this is why I come here. I never would have thought to do something like that but you can bet I will be making some signs for the stash this weekend! Thanks for the idea Paraquack!


you ready to attack and kill all the people coming off the street thinking your home is abandoned? - because you are conning them into a kill or be killed situation >>>> if you think some signs or spreading garbage around or the neighbor's dead pets are going to keep people away - get some common sense - these people will be desperate and chance the Black Death for a can of soup ....

prepare your property and home to protect you - make people aware that the property is guarded and you're ready to defend >>>> you're the hard nutshell of the neighborhood and there's eazier peanut shells elsewhere ...


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> you ready to attack and kill all the people coming off the street thinking your home is abandoned? - because you are conning them into a kill or be killed situation ....
> 
> prepare your property and home to protect you - make people aware that the property is guarded and you're ready to defend >>>> you're the hard nutshell of the neighborhood and there's eazier peanut shells elsewhere ...


I agree. I will have a makeshift fence and gate with armed guards and patrols.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

Illini Warrior said:


> you ready to attack and kill all the people coming off the street thinking your home is abandoned? - because you are conning them into a kill or be killed situation >>>> if you think some signs or spreading garbage around or the neighbor's dead pets are going to keep people away - get some common sense - these people will be desperate and chance the Black Death for a can of soup ....
> 
> prepare your property and home to protect you - make people aware that the property is guarded and you're ready to defend >>>> you're the hard nutshell of the neighborhood and there's eazier peanut shells elsewhere ...


That is something I have often wondered, just how much traffic would I see through my neighborhood? It is kind of in a dead end area. Its hard to say. If it was an organized attack by multiple attackers, I will be honest, I am not prepared for that. I would hope that I would have the guts to pull the trigger in a life or death situation but I have never been in that position and can't honestly say how I would react. My husband on the other hand was military and has been in tough situations and I think his training and experience help to an extent. If it's a large group, I am not even sure where to start on how to defend against a large group. Its just my husband, myself and my 11 year old.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Green Lilly said:


> That is something I have often wondered, just how much traffic would I see through my neighborhood? It is kind of in a dead end area. Its hard to say. If it was an organized attack by multiple attackers, I will be honest, I am not prepared for that. I would hope that I would have the guts to pull the trigger in a life or death situation but I have never been in that position and can't honestly say how I would react. My husband on the other hand was military and has been in tough situations and I think his training and experience help to an extent. If it's a large group, I am not even sure where to start on how to defend against a large group. Its just my husband, myself and my 11 year old.


(Disclaimer; This is simply another marketing plug for Gen-U-Wine SlippyMade Pikes...):vs_smile:
@Green Lilly

My suggestion is that the first bad hombre that stumbles by gets it right in the middle of the chest. Preserve the head please as a well made Pike deserves a well preserved head so that the rotting process will be natural and take plenty of time. Gun shot explosions to the head especially with calibers that start with 3, 4 and 5 tend to hasten the natural decomposing process of the head and neck...but I digress..

After forementioned Bad Hombre is dispatched and his head is neatly severed from his body, place it firmly on the Gen-U-Wine Slippy Made Pike that has been set securely in the ground at a strategic location (i.e. driveway, front gate, fork in road etc etc...)

Once the head is firmly placed on the Pike, push down with substantial force until a nice SCCHLOPPING Sound is made.

Walk away and admire your handi-work knowing that other bad hombres will get the message...:vs_box:

Your friend,

Slippy! :vs_wave:


----------



## Donkey (Mar 18, 2019)

Green Lilly said:


> That is something I have often wondered, just how much traffic would I see through my neighborhood? It is kind of in a dead end area. Its hard to say. If it was an organized attack by multiple attackers, I will be honest, I am not prepared for that. I would hope that I would have the guts to pull the trigger in a life or death situation but I have never been in that position and can't honestly say how I would react. My husband on the other hand was military and has been in tough situations and I think his training and experience help to an extent. If it's a large group, I am not even sure where to start on how to defend against a large group. Its just my husband, myself and my 11 year old.


If your not training your just dyeing


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If you can not stoutly gaurd and defend with a show of force 24/7 being grey is the next best thing. Looking a bit run down and epidemic signs will stop some. Strategic placement of thick thorny vegetation to force movement of others into preselected zones as well as keeping them out of the garden, fruit and nut tress, your home. At eleven you and your son should get some firearms instruction and range time @greenlilly. If things are really bad, a head on a pike is not a bad way to communicate. If push comes to shove half measures will get you killed. Cache your supplies Incase you have to bug out. Some will survive.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

If your plan is to bug out without a fully stocked place to go, and a way, and the time to safely get there,-- you are a refugee
Refugee's do not fare well --


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Tango2X said:


> If your plan is to bug out without a fully stocked place to go, and a way, and the time to safely get there,-- you are a refugee
> Refugee's do not fare well --


^^^^ This is the truth. Don't be an idiot.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I got a question …. but please only respond after ya'll get through talking about becoming a refuge with a bag full of goodies.

If ya discover that yer lilly has done turned green, what should ya do?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> ^^^^ This is the truth. Don't be an idiot.


I have a bug-out plan... but it's way down on my list... right above "put a gun in my ear".


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We are not leaving, worked to long to hard to pack up and head down the road. We will make our stand on ground we know.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Green Lilly said:


> I have been involved in the prepping world for only a little over a year now. I am new to a lot of things and still have much to learn. One thing I have heard often is the term "bugging out". I take that to mean if a SHTF event happens, you would pack up what you can and head to the "hills". Or at least that's what I hear or see people often say. "I am going to bug out to the hills".
> 
> I know there would be reasons to need to pick up and leave home base but it seems to me that the smart thing to do would be to stay put if possible. Stay where you are familiar, where you have all your preps. I keep thinking, if everyone is going to "head to the hills"...then everyone will be in the hills. I am just wondering why (other than the obvious, bomb going off near you or something of the like) so many think they are going to pack a bag and go live off the land if so many others have the same thought?
> 
> For me, I feel like I would stay low and quiet for as long as possible. Try to set myself up where I am to get through a long term event. That is my goal anyways, baby steps LOL. Just looking for thoughts from experienced preppers on the legitimacy of bugging out unless absolutely forced to.


I would dig in, and become much less visible. I'd get my close friends, and form a small team for security reasons. If I left my area I would appeal to my team to come with me. Going it alone or with your family out on the road is very unwise. The probability of being mugged or killed is very high. With your family it's worse because emotions will cloud your judgement.

I'd say if you have a piece of land away from a city or large town it is worth trying. However, there are several components that need to be set up before. This location would need to have supplies, and the location would need to be close enough that you could get there in 3 hours by car.. 1am to 4am. I would learn multiple routes to get to this location so if a route is blocked you can quickly change course...without navigation. Make sure you are not being followed etc.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Bugging out is an viable option if you have an apropriate location and means to get there with relative ease, otherwise, stay put. Also, it depends what kind of dangers you face if you stay put. 
Now, bugging out to the woods with no real plan is suicide


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Green Lilly said:


> That is something I have often wondered, just how much traffic would I see through my neighborhood? It is kind of in a dead end area. Its hard to say. If it was an organized attack by multiple attackers, I will be honest, I am not prepared for that. I would hope that I would have the guts to pull the trigger in a life or death situation but I have never been in that position and can't honestly say how I would react. My husband on the other hand was military and has been in tough situations and I think his training and experience help to an extent. If it's a large group, I am not even sure where to start on how to defend against a large group. Its just my husband, myself and my 11 year old.


best deal around is to organize as big a "neighborhood" as possible - the more locals involved the more effective - initially what you'll face is rioters & looters - the refugee types will come after that as resources fade >>>> both can be dealt with by closing down area entry points - each home standing by itself is just asking for defeat ...

in regard to your individual home - close off the property best possible - don't be interacting with the refugees >>> don't be offering advice and absolutely don't be handing out treats - the refugees are going to be a mix of dazed, desperate and dangerous ....


----------



## ChattanoogaPhil (Mar 18, 2019)

_Is bugging out really the smart things to do? _

There are so many individual variables it's impossible to answer. It may be the best or worst decision... depending.

While the idea of "bugging out" stirs emotions of adventure and survival that is popular among TV survival character wannabes, I believe average Joe would be well served to think in terms of how to "get home" more than "bug out".

Think of where you and your family typically are while away from home... at work, school and daily life. Then prepare for how you would get home and/or to your children absent transportation in a time of sudden general disruption of services and chaos. Everything from coping with extreme weather to self defense. If you well prepare for that, you'll be better prepared to think of that "bug out" decision.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Bugging out is only viable if you already have a place to go.
I know there are those on boards like this who think they will “head to the woods and live off the land”.
Most of these people will be dead in less than 6 months.

Green Lilly, I grew up in suburbia and lived for many years in South Florida.
Over 30 years ago, before “prepping “ became a thing, my wife and I dreamed of getting out of the “big city” lifestyle and living on a farm.
Through an opportunity to relocate from my employer, we were able to make our escape in 1995.
We now live on a dead end dirt road 6 miles outside a one stop light town, and if any “hordes” even make it this far they most likely will be out on the main road miles away from us.
Anyone who shows up out here thinking they are going to become squatters are sadly mistaken.
All the woods around here are owned by someone locally who wouldn’t take kindly to refugees taking up residence.

You mentioned moving to a larger place “further out.” I would make that a priority. Even if you had to commute into work.
For the last 20 years before retirement I commuted one hour each way per day, most of that at 65 MPH. It was worth it.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Like most folks who have been at this for a fair bit of time, I plan on staying put. The basics are covered. I would head out to an alternate location if it really became necessary, and it is already prepared. I'm fortunate enough to already live in a rural environment and grow much of my family's food already. "Heading to the hills" to survive is a Hollywood myth. 98% who try it will be dead within 2 months. If you do decide to try it, make sure you bring a knife with a hollow handle to carry your fishing hooks, paracord and compass. That way your noggin will be easier to attach to someone (Slippy) else's pike.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This fema PDF is a good reference for marking your house, what they mean and many others protocals and information regarding FEMA practices during an emergency.

https://www.fema.gov/pdf/emergency/usr/usr_23_20080205_rog.pdf


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a plan, location, and the means to bug out only as a last resort. Why leave my stores, shelter, and arms for the perils of being on the road. I plan to be as inconspicuous as possible but I am prepared to defend. I am as well, prepared to change my plan!


----------



## ChattanoogaPhil (Mar 18, 2019)

If we change the scenario from 'the end of the world as we know it' to more likely scenarios, 'bugging out' becomes a much more practical matter of preparedness.

Everything from a nuke/chemical plant to fires (think Camp Fire in California) could require immediate evacuation and not being able to return home for extended periods. Do you have a plan if your family is separated at the time of evacuation? Do you have the funds and any required medicines to carry you for at least a few days? This level of 'bug out' thinking and preparedness should be considered a necessity.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent point Phil,

Southern and Eastern Coastal Dwellers in the US bug out regularly when Hurricanes and Tropical Storms are approaching. Wildfires are certainly just cause to haul ass as we learned in the past few years. So yes, Weather conditions are certainly a reason as is something like chemical spills/accidents where evacuation is the smart move for people living in close proximity.

But for the most part, I'm better prepared to stay put and ride it out.



ChattanoogaPhil said:


> If we change the scenario from 'the end of the world as we know it' to more likely scenarios, 'bugging out' becomes a much more practical matter of preparedness.
> 
> Everything from a nuke/chemical plant to fires (think Camp Fire in California) could require immediate evacuation and not being able to return home for extended periods. Do you have a plan if your family is separated at the time of evacuation? Do you have the funds and any required medicines to carry you for at least a few days? This level of 'bug out' thinking and preparedness should be considered a necessity.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

My wife and I are committed and invested in staying in place. We are prepared to bug out if necessary, but only as a last choice. The one thing that disturbs me is that our home is a wood frame structure and very poor from a defensive perspective. The walls will not stop bullets very well at all. We have picture windows and slider doors. Plus the house can easily be burned to the ground. Even a good fence won’t stop someone from tossing a cocktail onto our roof. I would imagine a lot of people are in a similar situation.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Curiosity: Is there anyone that believes there is anything that will not make them bug out?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I believe that if you are not planning for a bug out no matter the circumstances then you maybe wrong. Sure there is the natural disasters that all of us should prepare for but then there is the manmade disasters like a train overturning with chemicals or a nuke plant having a manmade error.

If you do not have plan then you are wrong. Myself it may be a state campground in a safe area until things are chilled out or??? for a long term incident where I cannot be home then to be honest I will be be a refugee. So in a sense I am wrong.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Wildfires have come down our road before, and since then we have cleared 2 acres around the house of all trees, underbrush, and even ornamental plants. We will most likely stay for a wildfire.

Hurricanes are a different issue. Our location in Florida historically has hurricanes pass by. BUT, we got hit by Matthew 2 years ago and Irma last year. Matthew was a low Cat One and we did not consider leaving. For Irma, I was in Kansas City and wife was home alone with all the animals. Scary.

Had I been home we probably would have boogied farther away. We have a horse trailer that the wife pulls with her diesel pickup, I have a small travel trailer I pull with mine. We could be gone in about 30 minutes. 
Hook up, load up horse and dogs, and leave. The chickens would be in the hands of God.
At the beginning of hurricane season we provision each trailer with supplies so we can leave quickly.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am prepared to move in the event of a major wheather event, chemical spill, etc. although I chose to stay during Harvey. I have plenty of cash and a couple BOB’s and GHB’s in each vehicle. I can be loaded up with food, water, clothes, first aid, and weapons in 20 minutes or so if I have a vehicle and even less if I am forced to hoof it. As I live on the gulf coast, this was one of the first considerations when preparing. 

It would take one hell of an event to get me to bug out but I am prepared to do so if forced.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Excellent, and no feelings were hurt making this thread...
I am also "staying put"..
This month, I am getting of propane and going to Natural Gas. The bill is killing me. ( I may start another thread).
Next year with taxes I will look at getting a well dug.
Security- wife and me, son is approaching thirteen, and will be getting hunter safety course with his ten YO sister soon.
@Green Lilly, I like the way you think. Having steps, and making goals. Keep at it, and keep us posted.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Curiosity: Is there anyone that believes there is anything that will not make them bug out?


people that are seriuosly disabled or are very sick/diseased are very unlikely to bug out. Most will not last long trying to bug out, so it is better to stay put. 
I believe the only too things you cannot resist are floods and fire. If you live in an urban area like I do, an out of control fire, even it small would quickly spread. Say emergency services were not working or were overburdened with calls, you do have to leave your place.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

Most people should have a plan for bugging in, but bugging out is a sense of adventure and that is what inspires a lot of people. I have a plan to ‘bug in’. Worse comes to worse I will bug out to a piece of land I own, food, garden, livestock, etc. Clear view all the way around it and fairly isolated. Not far away from where I live. House on the property so not too worried. Have a group of like minded people or family members that can help you out, they don’t have to a prepper, but if anyone that is a nurse, doctor, mechanic, farmer, etc would be of great value to a group. There are many more.

Big thing is to have supplies in your house or apartment to ride out natural disaster and brain storm what you would do if you had to bug out. Hopefully you have friends that could take you in but they probably wont be in any better shape than you are in. 

If it was over 3 months without function of public services, electricity, sewer etc, I would be very wary about helping anyone. I myself would probably be in just as tight of a spot as anyone bugging out for the ‘hills’. They wont be prepared like they should. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChattanoogaPhil (Mar 18, 2019)

pakrat said:


> My wife and I are committed and invested in staying in place. We are prepared to bug out if necessary, but only as a last choice. The one thing that disturbs me is that our home is a wood frame structure and very poor from a defensive perspective. The walls will not stop bullets very well at all. We have picture windows and slider doors. Plus the house can easily be burned to the ground. Even a good fence won't stop someone from tossing a cocktail onto our roof. I would imagine a lot of people are in a similar situation.


Eh... 99% of the population is in the same boat. Besides, unless you can establish a secure perimeter then what's inside that perimeter is about as vulnerable as anything else.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Yavanna said:


> people that are seriuosly disabled or are very sick/diseased are very unlikely to bug out. Most will not last long trying to bug out, so it is better to stay put.
> I believe the only too things you cannot resist are floods and fire. If you live in an urban area like I do, an out of control fire, even it small would quickly spread. Say emergency services were not working or were overburdened with calls, you do have to leave your place.


I know, there were a lot of, I am not bugging out comments and my statement was kind of directed towards those comments.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Staying put is your best bet in most scenarios. Security will be the issue. I have taken defensive measures at my home. It’s mostly brick, barb wire for perimeter protection, plenty of firepower and ammo, I have a pool and portable water pump to help with fire, so I can defend fine where I am short term, but security beyond that will be the problem. The idea is not to let them get into the neighborhood much less to my home. 

I plan on approaching a very select few of my neighbors after the event in order to form a more solid defensive posture. Security shifts, blocking streets, pool some resources, etc. I have a few already in mind, those that hunt, and I have spoken with. There a couple of neighbors however, I may just have to shoot right off the bat. :tango_face_grin: It has it’s inharent flaws as does approaching your neighbors beforehand, but I consider it the best option.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Staying put is your best bet in most scenarios. Security will be the issue. I have taken defensive measures at my home. It's mostly brick, barb wire for perimeter protection, plenty of firepower and ammo, I have a pool and portable water pump to help with fire, so I can defend fine where I am short term, but security beyond that will be the problem. The idea is not to let them get into the neighborhood much less to my home.
> 
> I plan on approaching a very select few of my neighbors after the event in order to form a more solid defensive posture. Security shifts, blocking streets, pool some resources, etc. I have a few already in mind, those that hunt, and I have spoken with. There a couple of neighbors however, I may just have to shoot right off the bat. :tango_face_grin: It has it's inharent flaws as does approaching your neighbors beforehand, but I consider it the best option.


you'll want everyone that's willing to be involved in a neighborhood defense - blocking off road entrances will be critical - obvious backyard walk thru areas as well >>>> that'll take cooperation along with the required manpower for watches and possible trouble at the roadblocks - a look of fierce deterrence is worth more anything - plus you might be surprised at the unknown skills & knowledge of some of those neighbors ....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> you'll want everyone that's willing to be involved in a neighborhood defense - blocking off road entrances will be critical - obvious backyard walk thru areas as well >>>> that'll take cooperation along with the required manpower for watches and possible trouble at the roadblocks - a look of fierce deterrence is worth more anything - plus you might be surprised at the unknown skills & knowledge of some of those neighbors ....


That's the plan. At least in the immediate aftermath. It would be an easy sell for mutual cooperation among most of the neighbors I have spoken with, both older and younger. After the Die off it may have to be renegotiated.


----------

